# Gaggia Classic water spitting



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey,

My Gaggia Classic has recently started spitting water out the group head in very fine streams that go off in all directions. I tried to take a few pictures to show what I'm on about, you can see what I mean in them.

I backflushed it about a week ago and have done nothing out of the ordinary. It's about 5 years old but until recently was seldom ever used; I make 1-3 espressos every day with it now.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Shower screen and/or group holding plate need to come out and get a scrub and/or descale and clean at a guess.

When was the last time you descaled the machine?

This guide is about replacing the group gasket but also shows you how to remove group holding plate.

http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/

My apologies if you already knew all of this.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you tried removing the shower screen and holding plate and steeping them in puly caff, also cleaning the head under the plate?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Strangely enough I had the same problem yesterday.

I de-scaled and back-flushed the machine about two weeks ago so I was quite surprised by it.

Anyway, all I had to do is remove and clean the shower screen.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you need to remove and thoroughly clean the holding plate and shower disc. may need to replace the shower disc. try soaking in descaler for a couple of hours

mark


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks all. I last descaled 3-4 weeks ago, so I'll take it apart once I find a screwdriver and give everything a good clean. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Right, I found a screwdriver and got the screen and plate off. Neither of them look particularly dirty, but I've given them a good scrub and have left them in puly caff. Will rinse and reassemble in a couple hours.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If that doesn't fix it could it possibly be pump pressure?

OPV adjustment?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

So after a good cleaning it's improved, but still spraying some water out in very fine little streams. Maybe it always did and I'd just never noticed it before. Hadn't considered pressure problems, but don't really fancy going inside the machine myself to make any adjustments. I'd likely make it worse or the whole thing would chose that moment to disintegrate in my hands - I'm not much of a handy man.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorted after a descale and over night soak in put caff.


----------

